# Ford Mondeo battery problems?



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi there, just wondered if anyone else out there drives the latest version of the commuters' classic. If so have you experienced an unreasonable level of problems with batteries losing their charge? I've had mine about 2 weeks and already have had to replace one battery. The battery warning light came on again when it had a day of short trips... It's a 2008 model. Thanks as always!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Hi there, just wondered if anyone else out there drives the latest version of the commuters' classic. If so have you experienced an unreasonable level of problems with batteries losing their charge? I've had mine about 2 weeks and already have had to replace one battery. The battery warning light came on again when it had a day of short trips... It's a 2008 model. Thanks as always!


Points 14 and 15 on the comments?

The problem with the new Ford Mondeo — Autoblog Green


----------

